# Today Lacey became a REAL unicorn!



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

That is SOOO cute . Your horse is gorgeous.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I love that first pic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my word, how adorable! I love the last picture!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks rideverystride!  

Thanks GamingGrrl! That one's my favorite too. Something about the way she's leaning or holding her head just makes me laugh soooo hard. :lol:

Thanks kayleeloveslaneandlana!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Where did you find that horn? I want one in black!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW! Nice!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Lacey is a character!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

That is too funny! Her face in the first picture is priceless!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Chickenoverlord said:


> Where did you find that horn? I want one in black!


Unicorn Horn for Horses you choose size and color. by TipTopTutu

I think you could get one in whatever color you wanted!!  I'm really tempted to get one in every fabulous color they have and..I don't know, prepare to one day have a herd of rainbow unicorns? :lol: One day when I'm rich. [there's another seller on Etsy who does them out of felt but I preferred the way this one -hand molded clay+glittery shellac- looked]
I got the 5 inch one and I don't think that's "too short" for Lacey [14.1hh/1000lbs]...but she does have a somewhat dainty Arab-y head. 


Right, cacowgirl? She's something else. Allllways making me smile. 

Thanks, MsBHavin! haha that first picture is now the lock screen on my phone. :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hahahaha I love that horse lol. her face is just PRICELESS


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Omg, thanks! I'm getting some to put on our NCDCTA club's horses for the Christmas parade in december, and we will wear elf hats over our helmets. Reindeer are so outdated!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is hilarious and cool, I wonder if I could inflict that on Gibbs:lol:


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

That's too sweet!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

D'awww! Lacey! <3

I have a powerful want now. Kitty and BG need horns. :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Right, RC? She's the best.  She was basically like "No, no, no, and more no" but put up with it anyway. Sometimes I'm glad she doesn't have any horse friends...can you imagine what she would tell them about me? :rofl:



Golden Horse said:


> I wonder if I could inflict that on Gibbs:lol:


Yes!! I can only imagine how much he'll looooove it! :lol:



DO IT, Brighteyes! They would love you for forever and ever and ever! :wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Wallaby!
DD loved them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That is awesome lol


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Ohhhhh my! lol Her face is priceless!!!! I love it <3


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How cute!!


----------

